

Target Confirms Encrypted PIN Numbers Stolen In Data Breach - kellyhclay
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2013/12/27/target-confirms-encrypted-pin-numbers-stolen-in-data-breach/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6965157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6965157)

    
    
      Target hackers stole encrypted bank PINs, according to source
      [video] (chicagotribune.com)
    

========

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6962139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6962139)

    
    
      Target hackers stole encrypted bank PINs
      (reuters.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6962814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6962814)

    
    
      Target hackers stole encrypted bank PINs
      (reuters.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963289)

    
    
      Target hackers stole encrypted bank PINs - source
      (reuters.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963515)

    
    
      Target hackers stole encrypted bank PINs
      (yahoo.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971525)

    
    
      Target Confirms Encrypted PIN Data Was Stolen in Breach
      (securityweek.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971864)

    
    
      Target confirms encrypted PINs were stolen in recent data breach
      (nbcnews.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6971917)

    
    
      Target confirms encrypted debit PIN data was stolen during hack
      (theverge.com)

